# Strut Center Nut Torque



## ASG (Jul 10, 2004)

Hello,

I am installing some KYB GR-2's and I need help on tightening the strut center nut. If I use a 17 mm box wrench or a socket, the nut turns with the piston rod. There is a flat part on top of the piston rod where you can use something to hold the rod in place while you tighten the nut. But, how am I supposed to use my torque wrench to tighten it down? The torque wrench fits over the entire center nut, and I can't hold the piston rod down while turning the nut. 

Thanks for your help.

ASG


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

K-D used to sell a neat shock tool that had several of the more popular shock ends cut in a handle that allowed you to hold the shaft while loosening, or tightening, the nut. Once you have it loosened you could grab the upper portion of the OLD shock with vise-grips and spin the nut off with an impact. As for tightening, start the nut by hand, after running the nut down far enough by hand just give it a fast, brief pull with an impact gun. If this is not an option, use a socket & rachet. If the shaft still spins while tightening, CAREFULLY grab the shock shaft ABOVE the area that passes throught the body and hold it with a pair of water pump pliers or vise grips. If necessary, drop the dust boot and grab it under the upper mounting plate. After it tightens slip the dust boot back up into the shock mount. NEVER GRAB THE SHOCK/STRUT SHAFT WITH VISE GRIPS WHERE IT WILL PASS INTO THE HOUSING WHEN COMPRESSED!


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

this may sound unorthodox.....but what I did, was put the new shocks in, and pushed it up through the well as much as possible and grab'd a box or something sturdy and stuck it underneath to hold it up....then tightened as much as possible by hand......then pulled the box out, and lowered the vehicle so all the vehicle weight was on it like normal....then tghtened with a socket wrench.....cause then itll push it up as much as possible........and i just tightened till it was probably a good 1/8 of a turn past being snug snug.

Dont know if that would be recommended against or not, but it worked for me.


----------



## ASG (Jul 10, 2004)

What if I used a box wrench to hold the nut, and I used a torque wrench to turn the very top of the piston rod. Would that work?

ASG


----------

